# Nitecore magnetic stirrer



## RenaldoRheeder (28/8/17)

Anybody has the Nitecore (or other to recommend) available before making decisions September? If I recall somebody had it on special at VapeCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/8/17)

https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/equipment-2/
Phone them though 
Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (28/8/17)

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/co...re-nff01-magnetic-stirrer?variant=43700706638 (SOLD OUT, was on Vapecon Special for R1500)
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...core-e-liquid-mixer-nff01?variant=43406408974 (Sold out)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

